# Fast pentatonic lick technique



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Useful technique - hope you find it useful.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

And this is why I love your videos Robert. You take techniques that many of us have used for years and break them down into the components that are so important. I call it Minutia of Detail, a very important concept for students to learn IMO.

Thanks for that.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Glad to hear, thanks.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Another one added to my arsenal


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I second the kudos Robert! I love the attention to detail. It's very appreciated by even an intermediate (yet slow!) guitarist like myself.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks, I'm glad to hear. Many teachers on youtube leave out the details, whereas I'm a bit of a pedantic instructor with a passion for the minutiae.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Thx for that right hand technique - I tend to alternate pick everything and this was a good out of my comfort zone exercise.


----------

